# Lets move!! in Jan/Feb 2013 - BLR/DEL



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?

I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .

For starters.... has anyone booked tickets? Which airline and whats the cost?

-Melbourne


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?
> 
> I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .
> 
> ...


I might be one of them. The exact dates are not sure yet, I might even travel in October/November. 

I have gone nothing yet. Not even opened s bank account. Thinking if doing it during my 3 month long notice period.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Count me in too.
Planning to move in Jan end.
Which area you guys are looking at? Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?
> 
> I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .
> 
> ...


Moving in March 2012 family a month after. Book tickets now best rates if 6 months ahead and use the internet to do it. I reckon you're as excited as I an


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for replying.

As of now I am in the process of deciding between Sydney or Melbourne.
Once thats done I will book tickets 

Will be updating this thread with the info.
Has anyone thought about staying options when you land there?

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> I might be one of them. The exact dates are not sure yet, I might even travel in October/November.
> 
> I have gone nothing yet. Not even opened s bank account. Thinking if doing it during my 3 month long notice period.


Even I have not opened a bank account. 
BTW, 3 months notice is too much, mine is 2 months 

-Melbourne


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Shall be monitoring this thread  as i also plan to move sometime in Jan 2013....

@Melbourne - have u decided in Mel Vs Sydney yet ?? I am also into same boat :-(

Cheers,
Krishi




melbourne said:


> Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?
> 
> I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .
> 
> ...


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi Folks,
Even I have a notice period of 2-3 months. I am yet to get my 176 Visa, NSW though the CO has been allocated.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

krishireddy said:


> Shall be monitoring this thread  as i also plan to move sometime in Jan 2013....
> 
> @Melbourne - have u decided in Mel Vs Sydney yet ?? I am also into same boat :-(
> 
> ...


Melbourne vs Sydney thats a tough one . I will deciding about it and book my tickets .

BTW what technologies you are into?

-Melbourne


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Melbourne vs Sydney thats a tough one . I will deciding about it and book my tickets .
> 
> BTW what technologies you are into?
> 
> -Melbourne


It looks like more bigger companies perhaps call centers resides in Sydney. Many told me Sydney is really the real city of Oz. not too sure but i guess if youre into corporate IT like Proj mgmt big scale IT work maybe more work there


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

forlorn79 said:


> It looks like more bigger companies perhaps call centers resides in Sydney. Many told me Sydney is really the real city of Oz. not too sure but i guess if youre into corporate IT like Proj mgmt big scale IT work maybe more work there


Thanks.

I am into product development - Java, Flex,REST.

-Melbourne


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, we r expecting results very soon on our PR, so we may be one of you guys to make the move to melbourne in Jan/Feb 2013 from pune...I hope to see more updates from folks who are already in Australia for their job search stories and experiences..
____________________________________________________________________
ACS apvd : Nov 11 | IELTS: 8 - Feb 12| 175: Apr 12 | CO: Jul 12 | PCC/FBI/Medicals: Aug 12 | Awaiting results !
____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Will be moving in Feb. Has anyone heard of IOM Australia? They might be able to help you get a better price for your flights.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

shweta_expat said:


> Hey, we r expecting results very soon on our PR, so we may be one of you guys to make the move to melbourne in Jan/Feb 2013 from pune...I hope to see more updates from folks who are already in Australia for their job search stories and experiences..
> ____________________________________________________________________
> ACS apvd : Nov 11 | IELTS: 8 - Feb 12| 175: Apr 12 | CO: Jul 12 | PCC/FBI/Medicals: Aug 12 | Awaiting results !
> ____________________________________________________________________


Hey Shweta,

All the best for your grant. I am moving to Sydney in Jan end.

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Diana1375 said:


> Will be moving in Feb. Has anyone heard of IOM Australia? They might be able to help you get a better price for your flights.


I checked with IOM Australia. They are not offering cheaper. They quoted the same rate which I can see on the Airline's website.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am also planning to move in Jan/Feb 2013, most probably to Sydney. I am from Mumbai. Anyone interested to join the journey from Mumbai/Pune please let me know. We can plan initial accomodation and tickets together.

TC,
KB


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hi Vijay*

I saw yr location Delhi me too from Delhi and planning to move to Melbourne in October/November so let's catch up and plan abt this new venture.


rvijaysubs said:


> I might be one of them. The exact dates are not sure yet, I might even travel in October/November.
> 
> I have gone nothing yet. Not even opened s bank account. Thinking if doing it during my 3 month long notice period.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey

So you finally decided to go to Sydney...that's great... I'll be flying to Sydney in Sep end..hope to meet u there soon...

Cheers



melbourne said:


> Hey Shweta,
> 
> All the best for your grant. I am moving to Sydney in Jan end.
> 
> -Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey
> 
> So you finally decided to go to Sydney...that's great... I'll be flying to Sydney in Sep end..hope to meet u there soon...
> 
> Cheers


September....cool .

Sure dude...lets meet there on a beer .


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

We actually planned in the month of August to travel to Melbourne. But due to low jobs from this month onwards,we are planning to in the Feb starting. I am from Hyd.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

SGAus said:


> We actually planned in the month of August to travel to Melbourne. But due to low jobs from this month onwards,we are planning to in the Feb starting. I am from Hyd.


Whats your profile? I see some action on Seek these days, not matching you?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

melbourne said:


> I checked with IOM Australia. They are not offering cheaper. They quoted the same rate which I can see on the Airline's website.


hey, how did you contact IOM, by the number mentioned on their website? I read on the forum that they also help you to get extra baggage, a guy mentioned 4 bags of 23kg each per person, did you check this.

We will also be moving in Jan/Feb 2013. Haven't started any prep yet.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> hey, how did you contact IOM, by the number mentioned on their website? I read on the forum that they also help you to get extra baggage, a guy mentioned 4 bags of 23kg each per person, did you check this.
> 
> We will also be moving in Jan/Feb 2013. Haven't started any prep yet.


Hi Aanchal,

I sent a mail to [email protected].
They are giving 40 Kgs and ticket price is more than whats available on the web sites of Airlines so I am not taking their help .

Have you checked the prices of air tickets for Jan/Feb. Very high I would say. Almost all >= INR. 35000 .

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also planning to move in Jan/Feb 2013, most probably to Sydney. I am from Mumbai. Anyone interested to join the journey from Mumbai/Pune please let me know. We can plan initial accomodation and tickets together.
> 
> ...


Hey...I will be flying from Delhi.
But count me in if you want to book an initial accommodation together.

-Melbourne


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

just wondering will bulk booking of airline tickets will get us some discounts in fares ? since from each metros there are many people leaving we can plan such things....and also for accomodation also.

who all want to join me from Mumbai/Pune to Sydney in Feb please contact me....we can plan these things together. also one can get help from others small but helpful experience e.g. which suburb is better, where to shop, what to buy from where etc.

if there are more than 4-5 people please pm me, we can co-operate.

Regards,
KB


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Hi Aanchal,
> 
> I sent a mail to [email protected].
> They are giving 40 Kgs and ticket price is more than whats available on the web sites of Airlines so I am not taking their help .
> ...


Thanks Melbourne. Yes, I did check the prices in Jan. But I found them much higher than 35k. Which airlines did you check, I checked on Singapore airlines only.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

SGAus said:


> We actually planned in the month of August to travel to Melbourne. But due to low jobs from this month onwards,we are planning to in the Feb starting. I am from Hyd.


HI SGAus

Am also from hyd and planning to travel Oct or Jan. What is your occupation

Cheers
Satyam Sadhu


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Thanks Melbourne. Yes, I did check the prices in Jan. But I found them much higher than 35k. Which airlines did you check, I checked on Singapore airlines only.


I booked on Qantas. 31st Jan, 2013. Got 23 + 23 Kgs 2 pieces luggage allowance as well.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Sydney*

Guys/Gals,

With all due respect to Melbourne have decided to move to Sydney! :clap2:.

Regards,
Melbourne


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

melbourne said:


> I booked on Qantas. 31st Jan, 2013. Got 23 + 23 Kgs 2 pieces luggage allowance as well.


what was the fare?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> what was the fare?


inr. 35034.


----------



## bhagathgowda (May 19, 2011)

I am also thinking of flying down by jan end or beginning feb. 90% Ban to sydney rest to melbourne. Will be finalizing my plans in the next two weeks


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

melbourne said:


> inr. 35034.


Hey Melbourne, 

I could see one malaysian airlines to Sydney from Mumbai for 29k. I hope they should give 40kg baggage allowance too.

The flights via Singapore (mainly SG Airlines and Qantas etc) are 33 or 35+. I dont see myself any extra facilities by these flights (maybe you dont have to request for 40kg from your side). 

Would like to know from you people, any reason for not choosing this ? Any past bad experience with this, etc.

Melbourne, when are you landing in Sydney ?

thanks,
KB


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> Hey Melbourne,
> 
> I could see one malaysian airlines to Sydney from Mumbai for 29k. I hope they should give 40kg baggage allowance too.
> 
> ...


I dates I was checking - Jan end and Feb starting - the rate for all Airlines was more or less the same. For which date did you get this fare for? If it matches your plan you should go ahead and book it, I guess its a good deal.

I am landing in Sydney on Feb 1st 2013.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

bhagathgowda said:


> I am also thinking of flying down by jan end or beginning feb. 90% Ban to sydney rest to melbourne. Will be finalizing my plans in the next two weeks


cool .


----------



## bhagathgowda (May 19, 2011)

melbourne said:


> cool .


Hi melbourne r u moving alone or with family. What r your options for inital stay. Also could you let me know why you decided on sydney over melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

bhagathgowda said:


> Hi melbourne r u moving alone or with family. What r your options for inital stay. Also could you let me know why you decided on sydney over melbourne


Hey, 

I am moving alone initially. Will call family after getting job.
Initial accommodation is not yet sorted, will have to figure out that .

Sydney has more opportunities and of course its a wonderful place!

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

melbourne said:


> I dates I was checking - Jan end and Feb starting - the rate for all Airlines was more or less the same. For which date did you get this fare for? If it matches your plan you should go ahead and book it, I guess its a good deal.
> 
> I am landing in Sydney on Feb 1st 2013.
> 
> ...


I got it for 30th Jan. For once I thought to give 4k more and go via Singapore for some shopping and visit, but left it to do later wen family wud be with me.

Regards,
KB


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> I got it for 30th Jan. For once I thought to give 4k more and go via Singapore for some shopping and visit, but left it to do later wen family wud be with me.
> 
> Regards,
> KB


Have you booked? Sydney?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Have you booked? Sydney?


yup...sydney on 30th


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> yup...sydney on 30th


Awesome. Catch you in Sydney then .

Also, let me know if you want to share the initial stay.


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

satyams said:


> HI SGAus
> 
> Am also from hyd and planning to travel Oct or Jan. What is your occupation
> 
> ...


Hi Satyam,
Im from Hyd too, planning to move in October , would be going to my brother in Adelide. Initially try some jobs out there and will move to Melbourne if it does not work out.

Did SGAus contact you?


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Keerthi,

Nice to hear from you and to know that you are from same place. SGAus hasn't contacted me.

All the best for your move. I will PM you my contact details, keep in touch.

Cheers
Satyam Sadhu



keerthi said:


> Hi Satyam,
> Im from Hyd too, planning to move in October , would be going to my brother in Adelide. Initially try some jobs out there and will move to Melbourne if it does not work out.
> 
> Did SGAus contact you?


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Satyams,
I am a Software Tester. And what about yours.




satyams said:


> HI SGAus
> 
> Am also from hyd and planning to travel Oct or Jan. What is your occupation
> 
> ...


----------



## drfaria (Sep 12, 2012)

we are hoping to move in Feb 13 too.. but still no grant medicals are referred since 13 aug. no lights of hope yet


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

drfaria said:


> we are hoping to move in Feb 13 too.. but still no grant medicals are referred since 13 aug. no lights of hope yet


Plan your move after the grant. You have 10 to 12 months to worry about the move. There is time but dont do anything other than reading forums like this for info without the grant.

Best of luck!


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am moving alone initially. Will call family after getting job.
> Initial accommodation is not yet sorted, will have to figure out that .
> ...


Its just crazy aint it but this life plans will alwta change. Good luck on your move


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, 
I am planning to move on Jan first week. 
Any suggestion about airlines?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

forlorn79 said:


> Its just crazy aint it but this life plans will alwta change. Good luck on your move


True, life plans always change .

Thanks for your wishes!!

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

abhihere said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to move on Jan first week.
> Any suggestion about airlines?


You can check Malaysian and Qantas.
To me those where most matching my criteria - luggage, landing in morning, flight time etc.

You may want to wait for Air India to start direct flights to OZ, though this is yet to be confirmed I just read it in news on Sydney Morning Herald.

-Melbourne


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi SGAus,

I am a Chartered Accountant



SGAus said:


> Hi Satyams,
> I am a Software Tester. And what about yours.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All,
We are also planning to move in feb/march 2013....Sydney, most probably. We are from Mumbai. It will be nice to meet up/get in touch with people going around the same time...

Cheers,

Miks


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

mikstylo said:


> Hi All,
> We are also planning to move in feb/march 2013....Sydney, most probably. We are from Mumbai. It will be nice to meet up/get in touch with people going around the same time...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Booked tickets?


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Booked tickets?


Not yet... Need to clear a couple of certifications before i can book my tickets :ranger: .... Looking at the job market i feel it will be good to have some certifications under your belt 

Though will look into it soon as i heard that they are cheaper if you book it before hand ...6 months is it?


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

mikstylo said:


> Not yet... Need to clear a couple of certifications before i can book my tickets :ranger: .... Looking at the job market i feel it will be good to have some certifications under your belt
> 
> Though will look into it soon as i heard that they are cheaper if you book it before hand ...6 months is it?


Yes, better to book at least 6 months prior to get it cheaper.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi Satyam,
> Im from Hyd too, planning to move in October , would be going to my brother in Adelide. Initially try some jobs out there and will move to Melbourne if it does not work out.
> 
> Did SGAus contact you?


Hi Keerti,

I got SA SS and planning to move to Adelaide in Feb,2013. Please let me know about software jobs information in adelaide. Even I am from hyderabad.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Good going guys,

it seems lot of people from hyd. I met two more guys in Dubai who are from hyderabad and moving to Oz soon.

Ragini405: all the best for your move.



Ragini405 said:


> Hi Keerti,
> 
> I got SA SS and planning to move to Adelaide in Feb,2013. Please let me know about software jobs information in adelaide. Even I am from hyderabad.


----------



## trini_patel (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everyone... This forum rocks!! 
We are planning to move to Sydney by Mid March/April.
Need to still book the tickets...And are looking for some cheaper fares with good baggage allowance.
Any advice??
Anj your threads are of great help and very motivating...Keep it up


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I am from B'lore. I am moving to Sydney by the mid of Nov. Anyone travelling during that time frame?


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi Keerti,
> 
> I got SA SS and planning to move to Adelaide in Feb,2013. Please let me know about software jobs information in adelaide. Even I am from hyderabad.


Hi Ragini,
As of now I am applying through Seek.com, no luck yet.


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently living and working in Dubai. I have a 176 South Australia State Sponsored visa. I have made my initial entry in July this year. I will be leaving Dubai in December and planning to relocate from Chennai, India to Adelaide at the end of January or early February. Is anyone planning to move to Adelaide along the same period from any part of India. Please get in touch and we can help each other. I have already being to Adelaide so have a good idea about the place.

Regards - Adrian


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

pari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from B'lore. I am moving to Sydney by the mid of Nov. Anyone travelling during that time frame?


Just wondering why you're traveling in mid November. Due to Christmas and other festivities, December would almost be without any action on the hiring front.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I am yet to get my grant. I am from Hyd and had plans of moving to melbourne in Feb/March. All the best everyone!!


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Andrain

I am also living in Dubai and planning to move to perth in Jan or Feb. Which profession u r into? i am chartered accountant. Lets catch up, in dubai, for sometime, if you are okay with that.

Thanks
SatyamSadhu



adrian_jeremiah said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently living and working in Dubai. I have a 176 South Australia State Sponsored visa. I have made my initial entry in July this year. I will be leaving Dubai in December and planning to relocate from Chennai, India to Adelaide at the end of January or early February. Is anyone planning to move to Adelaide along the same period from any part of India. Please get in touch and we can help each other. I have already being to Adelaide so have a good idea about the place.
> 
> Regards - Adrian


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All

I am in Delhi currently and will be moving to either of Melbourne, Sydney or Adelaide. Looking to move end of Jan or early Feb 2013. We are a family of 3 (me, wife and 10 yr old daughter)

We will be going in for a validation trip to Aus tomorrow, and will be staying in both Adelaide and Melbourne for a week each to look around and get a feel for the place.

Do keep in touch.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

obelixous said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in Delhi currently and will be moving to either of Melbourne, Sydney or Adelaide. Looking to move end of Jan or early Feb 2013. We are a family of 3 (me, wife and 10 yr old daughter)
> 
> ...


All the Best obelixous!! do share your experiences!!


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

obelixous said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in Delhi currently and will be moving to either of Melbourne, Sydney or Adelaide. Looking to move end of Jan or early Feb 2013. We are a family of 3 (me, wife and 10 yr old daughter)
> 
> ...


Hey good luck... I am from Delhi too.. though currently in Pune. I am planning to go in Mid-Jan.. Do let us know the job situation there... I am a IT Project Manager.

Thx


----------



## MAOWFE (Sep 14, 2012)

Make sure you guys get the entitlement of migrant excess baggage allowance of 40 kgs each endorsed on your tickets.


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Traveling in Oct 2012*



rvijaysubs said:


> I might be one of them. The exact dates are not sure yet, I might even travel in October/November.
> 
> I have gone nothing yet. Not even opened s bank account. Thinking if doing it during my 3 month long notice period.


Hey, I am new to this forum and I am also visiting Melbourne from 21 October 2012 and will be back on 3rd Nov 2012. I am going basically for job search and planning things before i permanently move in Jan/Feb 2013. 

If you want we can be in touch...


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

MAOWFE said:


> Make sure you guys get the entitlement of migrant excess baggage allowance of 40 kgs each endorsed on your tickets.


Thanks for this. Can you guide as to how to get this endorsement.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

@daindivin
To be on a safer side, You need to book your tickets directly with the airlines and confirm the 40Kg baggage allowance. Most airlines allow 40kg for first time travellers.
In case, you book your ticket through an agent, get it on your ticket, call the airlines and confirm it.


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

pari said:


> @daindivin
> To be on a safer side, You need to book your tickets directly with the airlines and confirm the 40Kg baggage allowance. Most airlines allow 40kg for first time travellers.
> In case, you book your ticket through an agent, get it on your ticket, call the airlines and confirm it.


Thanks Pari!


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Let's Meet*



satyams said:


> Hi Andrain
> 
> I am also living in Dubai and planning to move to perth in Jan or Feb. Which profession u r into? i am chartered accountant. Lets catch up, in dubai, for sometime, if you are okay with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Satyam,

Good to know that you will be moving to Perth during the same period. I am an IT Project Manager (Business Analyst). We can definitely meet some time in Dubai. Please send me an email ([email protected]) and we can exchange our contact numbers.

Good luck - Adrian


----------



## MAOWFE (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Daindivin

My Travel Agent from Chennai arranged this for me. This is a special allowance given to migrants on a one-way ticket. Traveled to Australia through Thai Airways. Let me know if you need further info. Would be happy to help.


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

MAOWFE said:


> Hi Daindivin
> 
> My Travel Agent from Chennai arranged this for me. This is a special allowance given to migrants on a one-way ticket. Traveled to Australia through Thai Airways. Let me know if you need further info. Would be happy to help.



Thanks, can you also mention how much did the ticket cost.


----------



## jeyaramesh03 (Sep 11, 2012)

*ME too - Starting JAN 2013 - Ramesh from Chennai*



forlorn79 said:


> It looks like more bigger companies perhaps call centers resides in Sydney. Many told me Sydney is really the real city of Oz. not too sure but i guess if youre into corporate IT like Proj mgmt big scale IT work maybe more work there


HI, 
I am Ramesh got PR 03.09.12 (175). 

I am also planning to start during 1-15 Jan 2013. 

Thanx for this thread and people say mid nov to mid jan will be 
less ads and low recruitment .. How far it is true ? 

My original plan : go to sydney during nov.. 
Any inputs folks ... 

Cheers


----------



## priyeshzad (Jul 23, 2012)

*Accomodation problem*

Hey guys im landing in Melbourne on 5th jan '13. 
I am finding it difficult to search an acco. 
Any help ?


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I got my PR in Sep' 2012 and like most of you guys around here, planning to move in the month of Jan' 2013.

I have not yet zeroed in on which city to relocate to. I am an Oracle Apps Professional currently working in Bangalore.

I have had no arrangements for accommodation made as yet and it would be great if any of you with similar needs can gang up together.

Please leave me a PM with your details and we will be in touch.

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## priyeshzad (Jul 23, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Hey good luck... I am from Delhi too.. though currently in Pune. I am planning to go in Mid-Jan.. Do let us know the job situation there... I am a IT Project Manager.
> 
> Thx


Hi there,
I am Priyesh and have recently got 176 Victoria. I am from Pune too and I am planning to arrrive in melbourne on 5th jan 13 and finding it really difficult to find an acco.
When do you plan to come to Melbourne ? 
You can call me on 9765025296.

Regards


----------



## priyeshzad (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi i am from pune got my 176 victoria in aug. planning to land in melbourne on 5th jan 13.
When do you plan to go ? Give me a call on 9765025296 so we could see if our acco works out


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Thanks, can you also mention how much did the ticket cost.


I checked with Singapore airlines. they are providing 40Kg allowance for one way travel. It cost around 35K Mumbai to Perth.. around 14th Jan.. 

Also they are giving special discount for two adult passenger travelling together to Perth.. 

--
Abhihere


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

*Thinking of moving in Feb 2013*

Hello All,

First of all, congrats to all of you on your visa grant!

I got my PR visa approved yesterday :clap2: and though it is a big relief, I feel that the real journey starts now.

Moving to Australia and landing your first job would be the sweet conclusion of this arduous process and I wish everyone very best in their job search.

I have a few questions and I think you all might be able to help me here.

1. Are you planning to go there and search for a job? Or does it make sense to apply for job openings from here [looks like very difficult based on what I read in this forum]?

2. If I have to go there and search for a job, how much money should I take with me when I travel? Given that am a bachelor and most probably would share accommodation with one of my friends who might travel with me; the city would be Sydney.

Thanks everyone. This forum has been really helpful throughout the process.

Regards,
VK


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

congratulations! are you on visa 189 or 190? or pre-skillselect visa?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Folks, 

I am from Pune and planning to move to Melbourne or Sydney in the second half of Jan 2013. I called up few airlines today (singapore/malaysian/qantas) and sharing some imp and common takeaways from discussion - 

- all airlines encourage passengers to book tickets through their websites. Some charge extra money if booked through airline offices or travel agency may charge their charges. So book online. 

- U r allowed to carry luggage based on your visa type. So almost every one of us flying for the first time is allowed to carry 40 Kg (check-in) + 5/7 kg (cabin ) + laptop. So don't worry. 

- if you book online and reschedule your travel itinerary, they you have to pay only the fare difference. So NO extra charges here. 

- If entire trip/tkt is cancelled then an amount of Rs 3000-6000 (varies from airline to airline and the class in which tkt is booked). 

So go ahead and steal the best deal first and then if needed, reschedule your travel dates. I hope this will be helpful to folks in this thread. 

Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am from Pune and planning to move to Melbourne or Sydney in the second half of Jan 2013. I called up few airlines today (singapore/malaysian/qantas) and sharing some imp and common takeaways from discussion -
> 
> ...


Thanks Ganesh  This should help


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info mate. I am sure it will help folks planning to book tickets.

Please note that Qantas is giving 23 + 23 Kgs - 2 baggage & 7 Kg cabin bag. (Nothing separate for laptop)

Source: I have booked on Qantas.

-Melbourne


----------



## ramin11 (Oct 12, 2012)

All of my friend who work in IT field live in Sydney


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am from Pune and planning to move to Melbourne or Sydney in the second half of Jan 2013. I called up few airlines today (singapore/malaysian/qantas) and sharing some imp and common takeaways from discussion -
> 
> ...



When you say "- If entire trip/tkt is cancelled then an amount of Rs 3000-6000 (varies from airline to airline and the class in which tkt is booked). "

do you mean Rs.3k-6k is cut and the rest refunded?


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally booked my tickets to Sydney for Saturday, 19th Jan with Malaysia Airlines. Paid 36K each for me and my wife. I booked online and mailed a copy of my Visa Grant to the Airlines office in Bangalore along with PNR. They in return confirmed me that I am entitled to 20 kgs of additional checked baggage. The total duration including transit is 14.5 hrs. I was a little surprised to see the fares fluctuate a lot within a span of 24 hours. When I checked in the morning, the price was 36k, evening it increased to 42K and again in the night it rolled back to 36k all for the same flight. I immediately booked it. Also, the price quoted by the reservation guys was about 1.2K more than the online price for each ticket.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes my friend, this is what i was informed. however i feel there would be some hidden clauses which needs to be checked. 

cheers!!!!!



Sukhoi said:


> When you say "- If entire trip/tkt is cancelled then an amount of Rs 3000-6000 (varies from airline to airline and the class in which tkt is booked). "
> 
> do you mean Rs.3k-6k is cut and the rest refunded?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes i agree about the flight rate changes. had you booked your ticket a week later you would have again seen some variance. I was informed over phone my airlines that at the time of check-in if you show your grant letter they would still allow you to carry 40 kgs. Yeah, but its always good to have some thing in black and white. can you share the airlines email id which responded back to your email??? might come handy. 

cheers!!!!



Sukhoi said:


> Finally booked my tickets to Sydney for Saturday, 19th Jan with Malaysia Airlines. Paid 36K each for me and my wife. I booked online and mailed a copy of my Visa Grant to the Airlines office in Bangalore along with PNR. They in return confirmed me that I am entitled to 20 kgs of additional checked baggage. The total duration including transit is 14.5 hrs. I was a little surprised to see the fares fluctuate a lot within a span of 24 hours. When I checked in the morning, the price was 36k, evening it increased to 42K and again in the night it rolled back to 36k all for the same flight. I immediately booked it. Also, the price quoted by the reservation guys was about 1.2K more than the online price for each ticket.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Yes i agree about the flight rate changes. had you booked your ticket a week later you would have again seen some variance. I was informed over phone my airlines that at the time of check-in if you show your grant letter they would still allow you to carry 40 kgs. Yeah, but its always good to have some thing in black and white. can you share the airlines email id which responded back to your email??? might come handy.
> 
> cheers!!!!



Hi Ganesh,
The email id of Malaysia Airlines in Bangalore is:
[email protected]

They are very courteous and fast in their response.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am working in Kuala Lumpur since 2 years now. I am currently preparing to apply for ACS and I m not eligible yet to comment in this thread... However I am from bangaore..

I just happen to bump into this thread so just thought to share my view. 

Well, The best and cheapest way is to fly form banglaore to kuala lumpur via air aisa which would cost about RM350 per head. From Kuala Lumpur to Sydney you can get a ticket ranging RM300-400. (1RM=17Rs)
so max 600RM you reach Australia. 600.00 MYR = 10,591.08 INR (Each Person)
Also, there is a offer going on right now, if you book now. its onle RM199 form bangalore to KL. And KL to Sydney is around 399. 
(Price is with 30KG each person)
Its your call now.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working in Kuala Lumpur since 2 years now. I am currently preparing to apply for ACS and I m not eligible yet to comment in this thread... However I am from bangaore..
> 
> ...



That sounds cool.
But the only thing that worries me is the below message that I saw on the airline's website while trying to check the fares.



> India:-
> 
> All Visa On Arrival (VOA) facility has been withdrawn and is no longer available from the Malaysian Immigration until further notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> That sounds cool.
> But the only thing that worries me is the below message that I saw on the airline's website while trying to check the fares.


Yeap! Thats correct. You would need Malaysia Transit/Social Visit Visa. 

best is Social Visit Visa. You can buy laptops and other electronics good at real low price in Malaysia if you want to. 

Just now checked the price fmr KL to SYD in FEB is 600RM and frm BLR to KL its 350. (Including 30kg and tax n all other stuff) [per head]
I believe still works out.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have applied for Visa on 22-oct , expecting the visa by the end of Dec and Planning to move to Sydney in Jan/Feb 2013.. It would be better to go there in a group of 2 to 3 and search for a job.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Yeap! Thats correct. You would need Malaysia Transit/Social Visit Visa.
> 
> best is Social Visit Visa. You can buy laptops and other electronics good at real low price in Malaysia if you want to.
> 
> ...


but this facility is only available from Chennai/Bnglr...not Delhi. The current BLR to SYD fare amounts to approx 22K INR. If you add DEL-BLR fare, it will be somewhere 30-35 K which is same as direct flight to SYD


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

@aanchalk : Which Airlines from BLR to SYD amounts to 22k INR?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> but this facility is only available from Chennai/Bnglr...not Delhi. The current BLR to SYD fare amounts to approx 22K INR. If you add DEL-BLR fare, it will be somewhere 30-35 K which is same as direct flight to SYD


Hi,

I am not sure which airline did you try. I was telling about AIRAISA that fly form Bangalore and Chennai. Airasia fly only to Kuala Lumpur which should cost you about less than 7500. I am frequent flyer in AIRASIA from BLR to KL. 

AirAsia has withdrawn the service from most of the north indian metropolitan cities due to excess tax. 

from KL to SYD is around 700RM with 30KG and frm BLR to KL is 400RM with 30KG. 
700+400=1100RM. approx 19000RS to Sydney with 30KG. 

All prices above is AIRASIA Flights. I am not sure of other airlines. :tongue1:

Note: You would need a Malaysia Transit Visa :eyebrows:


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I have booked my flight on 1st Jan 2013 for Sydney .


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Moving to Sydney on 1st Jan 2013 insha-Allah


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

nkazi said:


> Hello,
> I have booked my flight on 1st Jan 2013 for Sydney .


Which airlines...how much did it cost....what will be accommdation


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have booked my tickets to Sydney on February 1, 2013 with Malaysia Airlines. Cost me 34K. If you want to claim the 40KG luggage option, you have to book the tickets through the airline office. They asked me to get a copy of my passport and the grant letter.

The ticket mentions 40KG as the baggage limit.

Thanks, and all the very best everyone!

VK


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

vijaymahes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked my tickets to Sydney on February 1, 2013 with Malaysia Airlines. Cost me 34K. If you want to claim the 40KG luggage option, you have to book the tickets through the airline office. They asked me to get a copy of my passport and the grant letter.
> 
> ...


What arrangements have u made for staying?


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Which airlines...how much did it cost....what will be accommdation


Malaysia airlines, for 29K something from Mumbai to Sydney(booked it in Sep 1st week). I will be staying with my elder brother, so accommodation is not an issue alhumdulillah(Thank god).

But I just realized after reading this forum that if we show our PR received letter, then the airlines allows 40 kg checked in baggage. I called the airline but they said that if you book online they only allow 20 kgs 

And if I want to avail 40 kgs I will have to cancel this and rebook again through them which is going to cost approx 5K INR.....just thinking to do it...


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

nkazi said:


> Malaysia airlines, for 29K something from Mumbai to Sydney(booked it in Sep 1st week). I will be staying with my elder brother, so accommodation is not an issue alhumdulillah(Thank god).
> 
> But I just realized after reading this forum that if we show our PR received letter, then the airlines allows 40 kg checked in baggage. I called the airline but they said that if you book online they only allow 20 kgs
> 
> And if I want to avail 40 kgs I will have to cancel this and rebook again through them which is going to cost approx 5K INR.....just thinking to do it...


It is wrong that you need to go to their office in person for availing the additional 20 Kg baggage. I booked my ticks online last week. Before booking, I called them to check the prices. I found Rs.36K to be the online price and Rs.37100 the price quoted by the lady. When I told her the online prices are cheap, she said please book online and to get the additional baggage, she asked me to forward a copy of the grant and passport to the bangalore office's email id:
[email protected]

I was told 40 Kgs will reflect in my ETicket the day before I travel. Hence, requested them to send me a confirmation mail, which they did immediately:



> Hi...
> 
> Passanger holding migrant intial entry visa with one way tkt to australia and travelling for first time on that visa is entitld for 40kgs of check-in baggage allowance. But please make sure each piece of check-in bagg shouldnt exceed 30kgs. 7kgs+laptop for cabin per pax is allowed....
> 
> ...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys,

Even I am landing in Sydney on 1st Feb, 2013. Any thoughts on accommodation arrangement? Let me know if someone wants to share, we can search for accommodation together.

-Melbourne


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Shree Ganesh,

I'm also from Pune and planning to fly to Melbourne by Jan End...

Have you booked the tickets and what sort of deal did you get...

Let us connect sometime...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Me & my wife have booked tickets for 14th January from New Delhi to Melbourne. The carrier is Cathay Pacific & it costs 44k per ticket. (Booked online)

I observed that tickets are much expensive ex Delhi when compared to other cities - especially the ones in south. To my surprise, Air Asia was offering Cochin - Melbourne for 21,000 per pop - but we wished to go from Delhi.

Our ticket mentions 20 Kg as the baggage allowance but we called up the office & got the baggage limit confirmed as 40 Kgs in writing.

We have not arranged accommodation yet.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Sabariram said:


> Hi Melbourne,
> 
> I will be landing Sydney on 17th Feb 13. I would like to share the accommodation. I am from Bangalore. Please do get in touch with me @ sabariram AT gmail DOT com
> 
> Sabari


Hey Sabari,

Surely I will contact you.
There is a proposal for a meet in Bangalore of folks heading towards Sydney in Nov sometime. Lets meet and discuss.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Heading towards Sydney? Lets meet in November.*

Hi Guys/Gals,

It seems quite a few of us are heading towards Sydney in Jan/Feb/March.

I (along with forum member @Sukhoi, actually its Sukhoi's idea so any credit should go to him  ) hereby propose for a meeting of all expats(future  ) in Bangalore sometime in mid of November. Want to see how is the response for this idea before finalizing.

Guys, come on and respond.

Regards,
Melbourne


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great idea... I'm in...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mja123 said:


> Great idea... I'm in...


Hi All,
If you have any difficulty in getting a temporary acco, let me know. I can give you the contact of someone who lets out shared acco in Sydney for $190 a week. I stayed there for a month. You can PM me if interested.


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

MKS1 said:


> I saw yr location Delhi me too from Delhi and planning to move to Melbourne in October/November so let's catch up and plan abt this new venture.


Have you already moved to Australia. I am also from Delhi and Planning to move in Feb/Mar 2013.- Rajan


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi All,
> If you have any difficulty in getting a temporary acco, let me know. I can give you the contact of someone who lets out shared acco in Sydney for $190 a week. I stayed there for a month. You can PM me if interested.


Thanks for your message. I am interested in accomodation and job search. I have approved GSM 175 - ICT BA and planning to move to Aus in Jan/Feb . 

Regards,
Rajan


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Delhi with approved GSM -175 - ICT BA. I am planning to move to Australia in Jan/Feb'2013. Please let me know who else from Delhi is planning to travel to Melbourne in Feb.

Cheers,
Rajan


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> but this facility is only available from Chennai/Bnglr...not Delhi. The current BLR to SYD fare amounts to approx 22K INR. If you add DEL-BLR fare, it will be somewhere 30-35 K which is same as direct flight to SYD


I ama lso from new delhi. I got my GSM 175 - ICT BA Grant letter on 19th Oct'2012 and plan to move to Australia in Feb/Mar 2013. Which is the best airlines for cheap fare from Delhi to Mebourne ? 

Thanks,
Rajan


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

obelixous said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in Delhi currently and will be moving to either of Melbourne, Sydney or Adelaide. Looking to move end of Jan or early Feb 2013. We are a family of 3 (me, wife and 10 yr old daughter)
> 
> ...


I am also from Delhi. I have approved GSM 175 ICT BA. I plan to move to Aus in Jan/Feb 2013 with my family ( myself , wife and 2 kids). How was your experience of Melbourne and Adelaide ?

Cheers,
Rajan


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

rajansid said:


> I ama lso from new delhi. I got my GSM 175 - ICT BA Grant letter on 19th Oct'2012 and plan to move to Australia in Feb/Mar 2013. Which is the best airlines for cheap fare from Delhi to Mebourne ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajan


i think prices are reasonable for all airlines in feb(and esp. march). i think u should be ok as long as u stay clear of indian airlines and eastern china airlines. if u feel adventurous, then try air asia from cochin to melbourne. they quoted 21k for jan so it should be less for feb and march.

we r going from delhi to melb on 14th jan by cathay pacific.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> It is wrong that you need to go to their office in person for availing the additional 20 Kg baggage. I booked my ticks online last week. Before booking, I called them to check the prices. I found Rs.36K to be the online price and Rs.37100 the price quoted by the lady. When I told her the online prices are cheap, she said please book online and to get the additional baggage, she asked me to forward a copy of the grant and passport to the bangalore office's email id:
> [email protected]
> 
> I was told 40 Kgs will reflect in my ETicket the day before I travel. Hence, requested them to send me a confirmation mail, which they did immediately:


That sounds great...I will talk to the Malaysian airline office here on Monday. 

Many thanks.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

daindivin said:


> What arrangements have u made for staying?


I will be staying with my elder brother.


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

crazyboy1970 said:


> Hi Shree Ganesh,
> 
> I'm also from Pune and planning to fly to Melbourne by Jan End...
> 
> ...


I am also from Pune, let us connect, my ID is [email protected]


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> It is wrong that you need to go to their office in person for availing the additional 20 Kg baggage. I booked my ticks online last week. Before booking, I called them to check the prices. I found Rs.36K to be the online price and Rs.37100 the price quoted by the lady. When I told her the online prices are cheap, she said please book online and to get the additional baggage, she asked me to forward a copy of the grant and passport to the bangalore office's email id:
> [email protected]
> 
> I was told 40 Kgs will reflect in my ETicket the day before I travel. Hence, requested them to send me a confirmation mail, which they did immediately:


Hello,
Could you please PM me your PNR for the flight. I spoke to the local Malaysia office here and they need this info so that they can confirm with their bglr office. Many thanks.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

*General Stuff (Phones, TFN, Medicare, CenterLink, Bank, etc.)*
- Phone - Lycamobile is best for initial period. Take the monthly plans if you intend to stay there. I was only there for 2 weeks so too the $10 Cash Card. Which was good enough to last me for the two weeks.
- TFN - Can Apply online. I did not do this will do it when I move in permanently.
- Medicare and Centerlink - I did not do this - Easy enough to do, search for a center close to where you are. You can walk in with passport for yourself and family and also need the visa grant letter papers
- Bank - Yet again easy to do - I went to CommonWealth Bank and although I did not open an account. You can easily do it with copy of your passport. One of my family members was with me and already has an account there. They did not even ask for an address proof.

*Adelaide: *
- The market for IT is very small.
- The city has a relaxed and easy going pace. I will compare it to Chandigarh around 10 years back
- Salary will be lower as compared to Melbourne, but cost of living will be lower as well. Also, the commute time is unlikely to exceed 30 mins or so.

*Melbourne*
- IT jobs are aplenty. Second only to Sydney in terms of no. of jobs
- Fast moving as compared to Adelaide, but not too fast. But I have traveled quite a bit to fast moving cities like NY, so me perception may not be same as yours.
- Transport coverage is very good. Trams, Buses and Metro have a fairly good coverage. The city has been divided into two zones. Zones 1 and Zone 2. Zone 1 is the CBD and immediate suburbs, and Zone 2 is areas after. Ticket costs are based on whether you will purchase a point to point ticket, or will purchase a day pass, weekly pass, monthly pass, etc. 
- Easiest way to travel is to purchase a MyKi pass and put some money on it.
- I was told to avoid the Footscray and Sunshine suburbs as places to stay. 


*Job Hunt*
- I did not hunt aggressively
- General feeling was that the market is slightly slow
- Companies are using contract positions to fulfill their requirements
- Job will come by, you have to actively apply and customize your resume and cover letter based on the job you are applying to. Other recommendations shared by Bangalg, Anjali, and others are spot on.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

obelixous said:


> *General Stuff (Phones, TFN, Medicare, CenterLink, Bank, etc.)*
> - Phone - Lycamobile is best for initial period. Take the monthly plans if you intend to stay there. I was only there for 2 weeks so too the $10 Cash Card. Which was good enough to last me for the two weeks.
> - TFN - Can Apply online. I did not do this will do it when I move in permanently.
> - Medicare and Centerlink - I did not do this - Easy enough to do, search for a center close to where you are. You can walk in with passport for yourself and family and also need the visa grant letter papers
> ...


Nice info @obelixous.


----------



## Sagarsridhar (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am Sagar Sridhar from Bangalore , India . I have applied for AUS PR and in the process . Please include me in your mails sagarsridhar at gmail dot com and let keep updated . 

Very motivating and thanks for all the inputs !! Very helpful . 

Also please mail me your contact numbers , we can be in touch and discuss things .

Thanks


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

nkazi said:


> That sounds great...I will talk to the Malaysian airline office here on Monday.
> 
> Many thanks.


I got 40 kgs now after requesting the local office. Initially they said NO, but later they agreed and updated my itenary.

Thanks a lot Sukhoi for your info about first time travellers ....


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

People from Pune, please send email to anish_des[email protected] & myself([email protected]). Let us try to meet personally before we leave for OZ .


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure which airline did you try. I was telling about AIRAISA that fly form Bangalore and Chennai. Airasia fly only to Kuala Lumpur which should cost you about less than 7500. I am frequent flyer in AIRASIA from BLR to KL.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is same as what I saw but this facility is not available from Del/Mum and if you add the Del-Blr fair to this, it will be approx 25K.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Hi Guys/Gals,
> 
> It seems quite a few of us are heading towards Sydney in Jan/Feb/March.
> 
> ...


Hi Melbourne,

This is great idea and I would really like to know more on this. Right now my application is being assessed by a CO so I do not have a visa grant yet, but I am hoping (after looking at the trends of other applicants) that perhaps I should have a visa grant by Nov end or Dec at the latest. These are my expectations so lets see what is in store for me on the visa front. But yes I would like to know how are you guys planning to search for jobs once you have landed in Oz and how have you guys handled the 90 day notice period of IT companies in India

Thanks.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sydney1975 said:


> Hi Melbourne,
> 
> This is great idea and I would really like to know more on this. Right now my application is being assessed by a CO so I do not have a visa grant yet, but I am hoping (after looking at the trends of other applicants) that perhaps I should have a visa grant by Nov end or Dec at the latest. These are my expectations so lets see what is in store for me on the visa front. But yes I would like to know how are you guys planning to search for jobs once you have landed in Oz and how have you guys handled the 90 day notice period of IT companies in India
> 
> Thanks.


Sure. You are welcome to join the discussion. Please share your mail-ID.

I think most of the people here are serving the notice period in full and then going to OZ for job search.
Mine is 2 months and I am yet to resign .

-Melbourne


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,
This is such a great initiative. I am planning to travel to OZ at end of February/March (date not yet confirmed). People from Hyderabad, please send a mail to [email protected]. Let us try to connect / meet personally before we leave to OZ.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Count on me too. Planning to move to Sydney in Feb'2013. I live in Blore currently.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

HI Madhu

I am from hyd too, planing to move to perth in Feb. Which place you are heading to?

Thanks
SatyamS


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

satyams said:


> HI Madhu
> 
> I am from hyd too, planing to move to perth in Feb. Which place you are heading to?
> 
> ...


Hi Satyam,
I am planning to move to Sydney . Have you booked your tickets already?


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

aus_immi said:


> Hi Satyam,
> I am planning to move to Sydney . Have you booked your tickets already?


Not yet, the prices are not fluctuating very much, hence no hurry to book well in advance.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

aus_immi said:


> Hi all,
> This is such a great initiative. I am planning to travel to OZ at end of February/March (date not yet confirmed). People from Hyderabad, please send a mail to [email protected]. Let us try to connect / meet personally before we leave to OZ.


I am also from Hyd, and planning to go in 2013 beginning. Mail me to [email protected]


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

aus_immi said:


> Hi Satyam,
> I am planning to move to Sydney . Have you booked your tickets already?



Hi Madhu,


Will try to catch up for some time before making our move. I will be back to india after nov15 then will plan for something. Currently i am in Dubai.


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi melbourne\ All,

I am also planning to move to Sydney in Dec end or Early Jan. Currently my 457 company sponsored visa is underway.

I am from Delhi, currently working in bangalore. I would loved to catch up with you guys. 
Please have my email id : [email protected]

Thank 
Rahul


----------



## mynetwork (Oct 17, 2012)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PR in Sep' 2012 and like most of you guys around here, planning to move in the month of Jan' 2013.
> 
> ...



Hi Praveen,
I am from Hyderabad. I am planning to move in Jan/Feb. Even I am also looking for the same(accommodation).. Are you travelling alone or with family..


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am from Bangalore and awaiting my VISA grant (hopefully) soon. I plan to move to Melbourne in the month of March. Have no clue on accommodation whatsoever. Is there anybody from Bangalore moving to Melbourne during the same time?

Regards


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am from Bangalore and awaiting my VISA grant (hopefully) soon. I plan to move to Melbourne in the month of March. Have no clue on accommodation whatsoever. Is there anybody from Bangalore moving to Melbourne during the same time?
> 
> Regards



I am from Delhi and I will travelling during the same time frame. I also got PR in ICT BA Category.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm also planning to move to Melbourne/Sydney in d month of feb/mar. I'm from Bangalore


----------



## jeyaramesh03 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Ramesh from Chennai - Starting JAN 7 to MEL - Help pl*

DEAR Friends 
I am Ramesh from Chennai 
175 Visa - Starting on Jan 7 th to Melbourne.
Any information on shared accomadation please do share .
*********
Cheers


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Leaving from Chennai to Australia*



jeyaramesh03 said:


> DEAR Friends
> I am Ramesh from Chennai
> 175 Visa - Starting on Jan 7 th to Melbourne.
> Any information on shared accomadation please do share .
> ...


Hi Ramesh,

I am currently an expatriate in Dubai (being here for nearly 9 years). I am orginally from Chennai and will be moving to Australia in the mid of January from Chennai. I will be in Chennai from the 21st of December. We can try and meet up in Chennai. Please let me know if you're interested.

Regards,
Adrian


----------



## jeyaramesh03 (Sep 11, 2012)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> I am currently an expatriate in Dubai (being here for nearly 9 years). I am orginally from Chennai and will be moving to Australia in the mid of January from Chennai. I will be in Chennai from the 21st of December. We can try and meet up in Chennai. Please let me know if you're interested.
> 
> ...


DEAR Adrian
Thanx for the reply 
I too looking forward to meet U. 
you can reach me by sending mail to say :-----google - rameshg9772atgmailcom
otherwise u can send a pm. 
Cheers
Ramesh


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

rajansid said:


> I am from Delhi and I will travelling during the same time frame. I also got PR in ICT BA Category.


Hi Rajan

Can you PM me your mail id please?

Thanks


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi mja123

Can you PM me your mail id please?

Thanks


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

I am from delhi and moving in same time frame im BA


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

hi

Which location you planning to move ? 

thanks 



sshenez said:


> I am from delhi and moving in same time frame im BA


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

trini_patel said:


> Hello everyone... This forum rocks!!
> We are planning to move to Sydney by Mid March/April.
> Need to still book the tickets...And are looking for some cheaper fares with good baggage allowance.
> Any advice??
> Anj your threads are of great help and very motivating...Keep it up




Hey I am planning to move around same period. Please get in touch with me yourpalcliffy at gmail dot com

I am from mumbai.


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

mikstylo said:


> Hi All,
> We are also planning to move in feb/march 2013....Sydney, most probably. We are from Mumbai. It will be nice to meet up/get in touch with people going around the same time...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Hey Miks 

I am planning to move around same period. 

I am from mumbai.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I ll be moving to Melbourne. Have booked tickets for Jan31st


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

have you arranged for any accomodation?


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah..I ll b staying at my relative s place.


----------



## Arati (Nov 22, 2012)

*moving to Adelaide*

I am from Bangalore;planning to move to Adelaide in march -2013.
Any one heading to Adelaide?


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy to see all you guys ready to fly...i wish you all good luck...

I am going to start my plans...and this forum is great...

are you guys have jobs in hand and moving or you are going there and will search for jobs?
just curious...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr.Wave said:


> Happy to see all you guys ready to fly...i wish you all good luck...
> 
> I am going to start my plans...and this forum is great...
> 
> ...


Its mostly "going there and will search for jobs"


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

mynetwork said:


> Hi Praveen,
> I am from Hyderabad. I am planning to move in Jan/Feb. Even I am also looking for the same(accommodation).. Are you travelling alone or with family..


Hi,

Sorry for the late reply. Please send me a PM with your contact number. I am unable to send a PM to you. 

Initially I will be travelling alone. Let's discuss further over phone.

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## nachi (Jul 31, 2012)

*planning in Jan*

hello I am from bangalore/tn, Planning to move in Jan/Feb. Anyone knows how is the job scene for Microsoft dot Net in Sydney.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Everybody..
I am also planning to move to Sydney in Feb 2013....Can anybody help regarding accommodation, Job search, air tickets

Cheers!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

rdongre said:


> Hello Everybody..
> I am also planning to move to Sydney in Feb 2013....Can anybody help regarding accommodation, Job search, air tickets
> 
> Cheers!


kind of late for you ifyou have not booked the tickets yet,i wss checking prices from blr to melb in feb and they averaged around 50k per head. when we booked our tickets for mid jan last month, tickets to melb in feb were in 30k range.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

nachi said:


> hello I am from bangalore/tn, Planning to move in Jan/Feb. Anyone knows how is the job scene for Microsoft dot Net in Sydney.


its very good for dot net folks, most of the soft eng jobs i sawnon linkedin were for dot net


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes. I am late in booking the tickets. All the options are 50K and above.

Do you guys suggest booking a one way ticket or a return ticket?

Cheers!!!


----------



## nachi (Jul 31, 2012)

rdongre said:


> Yes. I am late in booking the tickets. All the options are 50K and above.
> 
> Do you guys suggest booking a one way ticket or a return ticket?
> 
> Cheers!!!


I think if you book around feb 2nd week instead of Jan, you might get cheaper tickets . I checked makemytrip.


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?
> 
> I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am from pune. Me and one of my friend we will be moving in the month of feb 2013 to Melbourne

My contact: 919881154312

Lets discuss.. I am into Software Testing


----------



## rahulcl (Dec 4, 2011)

srivasu said:


> kind of late for you ifyou have not booked the tickets yet,i wss checking prices from blr to melb in feb and they averaged around 50k per head. when we booked our tickets for mid jan last month, tickets to melb in feb were in 30k range.


Anybody planning to move to Melbourne /Sydney in jan/ feb 2013 ?

Lets connect:
[email protected]
09881154312


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have already resigned from my current job and serving 2 months notice period. Accordingly I will move in Jan end to Melbourne. I am yet to book my tickets and as mentioned in this forum the tickets are ard 50K :-(!

Regards,
A


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

I am moving to Perth in early Feb 2013.
Getting flight from Mum to Perth in 34K approx Singapore Airlines.. 

Few things to consider while selecting airlines other then Ticket Price.
1. Luggage Limit. 20 kg or 40 kg.
2. For next couple of years we are going to make multiple trips to/from India. We should choose airline which give Flyer miles. So that in long term we might get benefits of it. 
3. Service. 

Anything else you people can think of?
--
Abhi


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am from Bangalore and awaiting my VISA grant (hopefully) soon. I plan to move to Melbourne in the month of March. Have no clue on accommodation whatsoever. Is there anybody from Bangalore moving to Melbourne during the same time?
> 
> Regards


@Shikharjain: I'am also from Bangalore and planning for Melbourne around March/April time frame. I have not resigned from my current company in Bangalore yet and notice period is 2 months for us. Lets get in touch.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

rdongre said:


> Yes. I am late in booking the tickets. All the options are 50K and above.
> 
> Do you guys suggest booking a one way ticket or a return ticket?
> 
> Cheers!!!


a one way ticket gets u excess baggage allowance.


----------



## raghu2660 (Aug 9, 2010)

Srivasu, I'm travelling on Jan 15th from BLR - HK - SYD. Any idea about the baggage for Dragon Air?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

raghu2660 said:


> Srivasu, I'm travelling on Jan 15th from BLR - HK - SYD. Any idea about the baggage for Dragon Air?


no idea abt dragon air. we booked on cathay pacific. the baggage limit by default was 20 kg.we called em and told em abt the pr and one way ticket and they increased our baggage limit to 40 kg per person - and we got this in writing.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Sumanth

I am unable to PM you. Can you please PM me your mail id.

Many Thanks




sumanth_k2000 said:


> @Shikharjain: I'am also from Bangalore and planning for Melbourne around March/April time frame. I have not resigned from my current company in Bangalore yet and notice period is 2 months for us. Lets get in touch.


----------



## joshiaj (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am also planning to land in Australia in the first week of February. I have already resigned and will be relieved by 15th January. I am planning to go to Melbourne, since Sydney is costlier than Melbourne. Melbourne also has good job market.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

joshiaj said:


> Melbourne also has good job market.



well Amen to that! and best of luck.


----------



## Aussie RC (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I am an IT professional and thinking of making a move to Sydney in Feb '13. 
Haven't done any prep yet. This will surely be a useful thread. 
Will keep you posted of my preparations.

Cheers!


----------



## bhagathgowda (May 19, 2011)

*Lets move !! in Jan/Feb 2013 BLR/DEL*

Hi, I am Bhagath from blore...I will be moving to Melbourne on March 20th along with my wife....Let me know if anyone else is also travelling during this time....I also wanted to know about job openings during that time (March - April)...I will be resigning and then traveling


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Sumanth
> 
> I am unable to PM you. Can you please PM me your mail id.
> 
> Many Thanks


Hey Shikhar,

Its sumanth dot kulkarni at gmail dot com. Cell# 9845621413

Regards,
Sumanth


----------



## girivc (Nov 18, 2010)

Arati said:


> I am from Bangalore;planning to move to Adelaide in march -2013.
> Any one heading to Adelaide?


Hi Arati,
I'm planning to move on the same time to Adelaide, girivc at gmail dot com. do keep in touch or PM ur details.


----------



## girivc (Nov 18, 2010)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi Keerti,
> 
> I got SA SS and planning to move to Adelaide in Feb,2013. Please let me know about software jobs information in adelaide. Even I am from hyderabad.


Hi Ragini,
I'm in the same boat as u, planning to move Adelaide by March, girivc at gmail dot com
PM ur details


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi aegisisc,
I am a java developer and planning to move to Australia in 2013 end.Maybe i am posting in wrong thread, but i would really appreciate some heads up about the java jobs scenario in AUS.
how good are the chances of me landing a java job there?
-Thanks
LL


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

girivc said:


> Hi Arati,
> I'm planning to move on the same time to Adelaide, girivc at gmail dot com. do keep in touch or PM ur details.


how did u zero in on Adelaide ?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am waiting for the PR grant and planning to move to Aus in May/June timeframe. I would like to know if there are any websites or forums on IT occupations and salaries. 

I have 10 years of IT experience and currently working as team manager with java development and production support experience. A bit hands-off on coding but want to brush up before i move. 

Do you guys know of any high paying IT jobs ..Hadoop, SOA or any other that we can quickly learn? got bored working in Java development for years


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy to find lots of folks planning travelling sometime next year, I am on too 

Have a question thought on the grant notification of the 189 subclass -

By going through the attached docs DIAC sent, I realize it is a label free visa. Does it mean that we do not need to get it stamped prior to travelling ?

If not required, how does the process work, if some one can help out please.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Happy to find lots of folks planning travelling sometime next year, I am on too
> 
> Have a question thought on the grant notification of the 189 subclass -
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/134257-experience-unstamped-passport.html


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys count me in..

I'm planning to move between Apr/May.

Is there a time where the job market is good over there?

Read in some forums that July is not the best part to be landing there to search for jobs..

Im also confused as to where I should be moving. Yet to decide between the place to move in.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends, I am landing in Syd on Feb 9..if anyone landing around same dates, please PM me and we can look for a shared acco together ;-)

Cheers


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

mikstylo said:


> Hi All,
> We are also planning to move in feb/march 2013....Sydney, most probably. We are from Mumbai. It will be nice to meet up/get in touch with people going around the same time...
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Hi Mike,

I am also from Mumbai and would like some information on ACS assessment for SAP Basis.

Do you mind giving me your email ID so that I could ask you some questions ?

Appreciate your help here. 

Kind Regards,
Harsh


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

*Anyone faced any issues in travelling without Visa label?*

Friends,

This query goes to all who have already reached Australia from India!! 

Did anyone face any issues at the Airports or Immigration desks while traveling from India to Australia solely on the basis of grant letter/eVisa, that is, without a formal lable/stamp on your Passport?

If yes, please let us know! 

Thanks & Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

I am intending to move to sydney around Mar-Apr . Looking for good suggestions/input here.


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

travelling on 19th Feb... any one else travelling during same period... would like to connect...


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends, I am landing in Syd on Feb 9..if anyone landing around same dates, please PM me and we can look for a shared acco together ;-)
> 
> Cheers


Hey.. Karan.. I will also be landing at the same time but not sure if i will land in sydney or melb... Btw which flight did u book??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Even i am planning to move to Sydney by feb end from Bangalore . Is there anyone who can accompany me so that v can share initial accommodations.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Arati said:


> I am from Bangalore;planning to move to Adelaide in march -2013.
> Any one heading to Adelaide?


Hi Arati,

I am Mohit from Bangalore, Whitefiled but in Singapore from past few years. I am also thinking to relocate to Adelaide sometime next year... I have few queries if you just send me a test at mohit dot sharan at gmil dot com that will be greate
Hope to listen from you soon...
Thanks with Regards,
-Mohit Sharan.


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Dev... Are your dates confirmed? Im travelling from mumbai on 19th... lets connect...


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

yourpalcliffy said:


> Hey Dev... Are your dates confirmed? Im travelling from mumbai on 19th... lets connect...


Well there is a change in our plan. My wife will also accompanying me so as of now, our plan is to take temporary accommodation in some service apartment (7-8 days) and then move to a rented house. Please send me ur personal mail id so that v can update each other.


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish I can also try Australia! =)


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Well there is a change in our plan. My wife will also accompanying me so as of now, our plan is to take temporary accommodation in some service apartment (7-8 days) and then move to a rented house. Please send me ur personal mail id so that v can update each other.



I might be wrong but I think for renting property they demand employment proof. Do check on that.


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Well there is a change in our plan. My wife will also accompanying me so as of now, our plan is to take temporary accommodation in some service apartment (7-8 days) and then move to a rented house. Please send me ur personal mail id so that v can update each other.


Yourpalcliffy at gmail


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All....fortunate to find this thread....but haven't read the whole thread yet....still posting as i am sure all you guys are in the same boat as meine..... i am moving on 23 Feb...but this is my first entry and would stay for only 2 weeks. this is just to get the stamping done and also meet some consultants. final move sometime in Jun. Looking for any contacts for temp acco as i am arriving with my wife and would be looking for a seperate room. any contacts from you guys appreciated.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

yourpalcliffy said:


> travelling on 19th Feb... any one else travelling during same period... would like to connect...


travelling on 23 feb from dubai...but i am a mumbaite too


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi All....fortunate to find this thread....but haven't read the whole thread yet....still posting as i am sure all you guys are in the same boat as meine..... i am moving on 23 Feb...but this is my first entry and would stay for only 2 weeks. this is just to get the stamping done and also meet some consultants. final move sometime in Jun. Looking for any contacts for temp acco as i am arriving with my wife and would be looking for a seperate room. any contacts from you guys appreciated.


Hey. Check out airbnb dot com.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*lets connect*

hey me to reaching melbourne same time...lets connect



joshiaj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also planning to land in Australia in the first week of February. I have already resigned and will be relieved by 15th January. I am planning to go to Melbourne, since Sydney is costlier than Melbourne. Melbourne also has good job market.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

yourpalcliffy said:


> Hey. Check out airbnb dot com.


did u manage to get any response from airbnb....i hv just sent one last week but no response


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*hi...same boat as yours for visit*

Hi obelixous ....I am going for 2 weeks as well just to get stamped. would like to connect with you to understand your experience. you can mail on mmanjrekar at gmail dot com



obelixous said:


> *General Stuff (Phones, TFN, Medicare, CenterLink, Bank, etc.)*
> - Phone - Lycamobile is best for initial period. Take the monthly plans if you intend to stay there. I was only there for 2 weeks so too the $10 Cash Card. Which was good enough to last me for the two weeks.
> - TFN - Can Apply online. I did not do this will do it when I move in permanently.
> - Medicare and Centerlink - I did not do this - Easy enough to do, search for a center close to where you are. You can walk in with passport for yourself and family and also need the visa grant letter papers
> ...


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Sumanth
> 
> I am unable to PM you. Can you please PM me your mail id.
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi Guys, I'm in BLR as well, planning to go in April.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*dubai to OZ*

Hi Satyam....i believe u from dubai and hence like to connect.
i am in dubai and moving OZ in Feb,.....lets catch up sometime if u here



satyams said:


> Good going guys,
> 
> it seems lot of people from hyd. I met two more guys in Dubai who are from hyderabad and moving to Oz soon.
> 
> Ragini405: all the best for your move.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone moving in March from Delhi to NSW...


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!! Anyone planning to move to Melbourne in Jan & looking for a place to stay, I have a room available for a short period of 1-3 months. I have put the AD in gumtree & you can get all the details on 
1 Room available in a 2 BHK Unit near Glenhuntly Station | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Glen Eira Area - Carnegie 

The Ad ID 1011310646. 

Thanks


----------



## livinginoz (Dec 18, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Friends,
> 
> This query goes to all who have already reached Australia from India!!
> 
> ...


Hi there, no need of stamp in your passport. your grant email or number should be enough .... now a days no stamping is required... All the best for your time here...


----------



## livinginoz (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys, anyone planning to move to Perth by Feb 2013.. please pm me... we will get in touch...


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Livinginoz, 
I am moving to Perth in Feb.


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

Where do you need to open an account? Here in India is it u ask for NRI account or something?


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Rachna4321 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where do you need to open an account? Here in India is it u ask for NRI account or something?


As per my understanding and knowledge i
Nre or nro account is not compulsory here in india. However I have opened a bank account in Australia bank from here only. Opened in NAB. It is very simple to open. This I'm going to use to transfer money from here before leaving. Also I got net banking access so that I can check my account.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*reg stay in your apt*

Hi, I am a mumbaite too and coming there only for 2 weeks to get the stamping of first entry done. i am landing on 23 feb and will leave on 8 mar. let me know if you fine with this duration and then we can agree payment terms



barry_J said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! Anyone planning to move to Melbourne in Jan & looking for a place to stay, I have a room available for a short period of 1-3 months. I have put the AD in gumtree & you can get all the details on
> 1 Room available in a 2 BHK Unit near Glenhuntly Station | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Glen Eira Area - Carnegie
> 
> The Ad ID 1011310646.
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Me (Primary) and my spouse (Secondary) received a grant notification in Dec '12. 

Per the grant notice, I am required to make my first entry before Nov '13.

Wondering if this timeline of 11 months for first entry is applicable to both of us or only to me the Primary applicant. Advise please.


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> I might be one of them. The exact dates are not sure yet, I might even travel in October/November.
> 
> I have gone nothing yet. Not even opened s bank account. Thinking if doing it during my 3 month long notice period.


Please may i know what,where, which account one has to open before leaving for Australia


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Me (Primary) and my spouse (Secondary) received a grant notification in Dec '12.
> 
> ...


both of you need to validate


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

A quick Q related to the first entry...validation or permanent move...do I/my family would need to carry a travel insurance from India (at least till we register with Medicare in AUS) or will I be covered from day one under a medical policy in AUS?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

You are not covered by medicare until you are resident in Aus ie actually living here unless you are covered by a recipricol agreement. But medicare doesn't cover you traveling nor your luggage etc so would be a good idea to have insurance.


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> A quick Q related to the first entry...validation or permanent move...do I/my family would need to carry a travel insurance from India (at least till we register with Medicare in AUS) or will I be covered from day one under a medical policy in AUS?


If you are going only for validation and don't have specific med needs, avoid travel insurance. Maybe if some insurer knows ur travelling, he will pester u to buy. BUT there is a lot of fine print involved. Eg. Only limited number of consulting sessions and cap on reimbursment. It may cost u same without one if need arises. 
It could b bought for peace of mind though or if u happen to come across an exceptional policy. Good luck.


----------



## Rachna4321 (Dec 28, 2012)

livinginoz said:


> Hi there, no need of stamp in your passport. your grant email or number should be enough .... now a days no stamping is required... All the best for your time here...


Hi I have a transit visa from 5th Dec to 5th Mar. May I know it is 3 months from the day I arrive in Australia right. Meaning if I arrive 10 of January than it is valid till 10 of April OR it is valid till 5th of March

Any help will be appreciated

Rachna


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

write here what it says on the Vida. it is unduly 3 months from entry even if that is past expiry date,but not always.


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi, I am a mumbaite too and coming there only for 2 weeks to get the stamping of first entry done. i am landing on 23 feb and will leave on 8 mar. let me know if you fine with this duration and then we can agree payment terms


I have sent you a message in your inbox with my E-Mail ID. You can get in touch with me through E-mail & accordingly we can discuss.


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone moving from Delhi or nearby to Australia, we are planning to move around Feb

Thanks


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Bhagath.. I am planning to travel around mar 2013.


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

anmic said:


> Hey Bhagath.. I am planning to travel around mar 2013.


Hi Anmic,

Where are you from? Can we connect offline sometime on email/phone.

Thanks!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

blackjack7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone moving from Delhi or nearby to Australia, we are planning to move around Feb
> 
> Thanks


in Ggn, but waiting for Grant still 

I just noticed IGI airport one of the most expensive one. did u book ticket yet.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> in Ggn, but waiting for Grant still
> 
> I just noticed IGI airport one of the most expensive one. did u book ticket yet.


I am in delhi..Just got quote from agent. It costs 29.5 k..Best price as of now i guess .


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I am in delhi..Just got quote from agent. It costs 29.5 k..Best price as of now i guess .


Wow - I dont see anything below 42k, which airline did u choose & approx date?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

blackjack7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone moving from Delhi or nearby to Australia, we are planning to move around Feb
> 
> Thanks


Hi blackjack,

I am in Gurgaon but still in the midst of the application process ( part of the EOI submitted and waiting club)

Thanks


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

pinkray said:


> Hi blackjack,
> 
> I am in Gurgaon but still in the midst of the application process ( part of the EOI submitted and waiting club)
> 
> Thanks


Okies. I am in Noida


----------



## bhagathgowda (May 19, 2011)

anmic said:


> Hey Bhagath.. I am planning to travel around mar 2013.


Hi Anmic,

Where are you putup in B'lore? I stay in Mahalakshmi Layout near Iskcon temple. 
Are you into IT field ?


Cheers
Bhagath


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> Wow - I dont see anything below 42k, which airline did u choose & approx date?


One way Ticket price !! I hope you arent talking for both ways.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> One way Ticket price !! I hope you arent talking for both ways.


Nope, I m checking DEL-SYD in feb, one way only.I think u r in checking March


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> Nope, I m checking DEL-SYD in feb, one way only.I think u r in checking March


Yes..I am march bound.Thats when i gonna make it(hopefully)


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Although a bit premature for me to comment, considering i am still in the initial phase of the application, I would like to know if there is some sort of a meet-up planned by 2013 Aus bound folks from Delhi-NCR.

Thanks


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sure I would like to meet all and make some friends.


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

I mean let's plan something soon


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

blackjack7 said:


> I mean let's plan something soon


hi arpitwaj, blackjack7 
sorry for going dark in the last few days..shall we start a new thread for delhi ncr meet-up for a rollcall? 
the weather is now beginning to ease up and a plan can be now put in place for coming weekend may be.
thanks.

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sure, I think it's better to have a call first between us and then plan next steps whether to create a new thread or not


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

blackjack7 said:


> Sure, I think it's better to have a call first between us and then plan next steps whether to create a new thread or not


Something's cookin'


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

bhagathgowda said:


> Hi Anmic,
> 
> Where are you putup in B'lore? I stay in Mahalakshmi Layout near Iskcon temple.
> Are you into IT field ?
> ...


Hey!

I plan to leave to Sydney by end of march. So far, the best ticket price that I have seen is with Malay and Singapore in terms of connectivity  Are you both put up in Bangalore?


----------



## bhagathgowda (May 19, 2011)

shachi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I plan to leave to Sydney by end of march. So far, the best ticket price that I have seen is with Malay and Singapore in terms of connectivity  Are you both put up in Bangalore?


I am using air malaysia and will be moving to mel. Yes i am frm bangalore


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

bhagathgowda said:


> I am using air malaysia and will be moving to mel. Yes i am frm bangalore


Oh Good! I will be travelling to SYdney.

Is it also mandatory that both- the primary applicant and the secondary applicant has to make their first entry together? Is it possible that the secondary applicant does after a couple of months just before the date of expiry?

Thanks.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

shachi said:


> Oh Good! I will be travelling to SYdney.
> 
> Is it also mandatory that both- the primary applicant and the secondary applicant has to make their first entry together? Is it possible that the secondary applicant does after a couple of months just before the date of expiry?
> 
> Thanks.


the applicants can go independently.


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

pinkray said:


> hi arpitwaj, blackjack7
> sorry for going dark in the last few days..shall we start a new thread for delhi ncr meet-up for a rollcall?
> the weather is now beginning to ease up and a plan can be now put in place for coming weekend may be.
> thanks.
> ...


Hi Guys..
I initiated a meeting in blr and it was quite effective.
If u guys are ok for a meeting in Vasant Vihar area on Sunday, 20th jan at 12 noon, I could meet up wit u guys or at least help u arrange an agenda. I'm in delhi till Sunday..

PM me if yes...


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

VmX said:


> Hi Guys..
> I initiated a meeting in blr and it was quite effective.
> If u guys are ok for a meeting in Vasant Vihar area on Sunday, 20th jan at 12 noon, I could meet up wit u guys or at least help u arrange an agenda. I'm in delhi till Sunday..
> 
> PM me if yes...


thanks VmX!! 
arpitwaj, blackjack7 what do you say? i think its great that we have VmX to share the exp
other ncr guys too please comment
thanks.

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## pramodx (Jan 17, 2013)

If Delhi aspirants are planning a get together, I can initiate an online group for us to stay in touch.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

pinkray said:


> thanks VmX!!
> arpitwaj, blackjack7 what do you say? i think its great that we have VmX to share the exp
> other ncr guys too please comment
> thanks.
> ...


Sounds great.Looking forward to this.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

pramodx said:


> If Delhi aspirants are planning a get together, I can initiate an online group for us to stay in touch.


thanks pramodx,
this sounds like a great idea!

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## pramodx (Jan 17, 2013)

I have setup this google group for folks planning a move to Aus in 2013. Pls join. Let me know in case of any issues.

https://groups.google.com/d/forum/aussiemovers


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Any reason why noone's selecting Tiger Airways. One way Bangalore to Sydney all inclusive is around 20K. Any issues with Tiger?


----------



## blackjack7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunday is fine with me as well. Lets connect, please let me know whom to contact and where do we have to reach.

I can't see any activity on the google group created


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

blackjack7 said:


> Sunday is fine with me as well. Lets connect, please let me know whom to contact and where do we have to reach.
> 
> I can't see any activity on the google group created


hi guys,
i just got off the phone with vmx. i have sent a pm to you with my phone number. if you can please share your number than we can confirm our availanility to vmx for sunday noon. this will help vmx plan his day better  
looking forward to meeting you all.
also, the google group pramod has created is active. request you guys to please take a look and subscribe.
thanks

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

melbourne said:


> Anyone making the move in Jan/Feb 2013 from BLR/DEL?
> 
> I am planning to move at the same time and starting this thread for all to share their course. We can help each other with better deals in air tickets and plan to share the accommodation for job search .
> 
> ...


I'll move by end of Apr / early May


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

i have a couple of questions:

1) Will we need a AUS visa label if we are transiting through malaysia, singapore,hongkong? has anyone checked that with airlines? I believe these countries are the main stopovers while travelling to AUS.
2) Do any of these countries need a transit visa?
3) has anyone travelled on 189/190 yet? Can you please share your experiences?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

This might sound ridiculous, but I have a genuine question. 

Does the Australian Immigration have a policy to cancel a visa after it has been granted and process a refund ?

I recently received my grant and am also seeing possibilities of moving to the US on a H1 visa.

Have still not entered Australia yet for a stamping, but would like to know if there is an option to cancel the Grant notification.

Advice please.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> This might sound ridiculous, but I have a genuine question.
> Does the Australian Immigration have a policy to cancel a visa after it has been granted and process a refund ?
> I recently received my grant and am also seeing possibilities of moving to the US on a H1 visa.
> ...


Hi Andiamo,

I clearly remember reading on Australia Immigration portal that Visa application fee is non-refundable, no matter whether the visa is eventually granted or rejected later.

So, there is no such provision of a refund in my view.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi fly_aus,

Please find my answers inline to the questions you have raised.



fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Andiamo,
> 
> I clearly remember reading on Australia Immigration portal that Visa application fee is non-refundable, no matter whether the visa is eventually granted or rejected later.
> 
> ...



Thanks ausmover, for your inputs.

On a similar note, does someone know if the Immigration department has an option where we can extend the first date of visit. I was granted my PR in Dec '12 and am required to make my first entry to Australia by Nov '13.

Also, is there a period of minimum stay mandated by the authority or is it left to the choice of the PR holder ?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Thanks ausmover, for your inputs.
> 
> On a similar note, does someone know if the Immigration department has an option where we can extend the first date of visit. I was granted my PR in Dec '12 and am required to make my first entry to Australia by Nov '13.
> 
> Also, is there a period of minimum stay mandated by the authority or is it left to the choice of the PR holder ?


You just need to get your visa verified. So you can fly in one fine day and fly out the next day. 

Regarding postponing your entry date, you need to contact DIAC for the same and its in their discretion, to extend the date or not. It should be a solid reason, like the death of a close one.


----------



## maneeshraj2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

How is your situation now Mr Melbourne... 

Did you get a job ? , can you please share your experiences

Thanks


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

*Hi*

Hey Mate,

Thanks for asking .

Yes I did get a job. Has been so busy that could not come here to post, but I should have posted earlier considering that this forum has been so helpful to me.

Have you moved in?

-Melbourne


----------



## maneeshraj2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for replying...

I haven't moved in yet. Is it possible that we can take the conversation forward from my personal email id : [email protected] , so that I can take your suggestions when needed ..


----------

